# Gold AU dust available



## benjoeco (Jul 4, 2011)

We are small scale miners, we represent order minders too , we export gold dust , Burkinafaso origin , no upfront needed all documents are complete for our 98.95 % purity gold 22 cart , contact for more details , we need representative around europe and asia . our price per kg is 24.000 USD


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 4, 2011)

The only representative you will need is representative in Court of Law. 

*Scam!!! Readers advised not to contact this individual. 
Or contact him and have bit of fun, ask him for samples - have them sent to P.O.Box.*


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 4, 2011)

benjoeco said:


> We are small scale miners, we represent *order minders* too , we export gold dust , Burkinafaso origin , no upfront needed all documents are complete for our 98.95 % purity gold 22 cart , contact for more details , we need representative around europe and asia . our price per kg is 24.000 USD



:shock: some local militia? Order minders? Cool :twisted:


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 4, 2011)

By the title of the thread they have something special. Not just gold dust but gold GOLD dust :shock:


----------



## kurt (Jul 4, 2011)

By the title of the thread they have something special. Not just gold dust but gold GOLD dust 

Does that mean its worth twice as much - $3000 per oz - cooool

Kurt


----------



## Claudie (Jul 4, 2011)

Is the price $24.00 per KG or $240.00?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 4, 2011)

We probably won't find out since I banned the guy.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 4, 2011)

Since there are three zeroes after dot it mean 24 thousands. 24.000 
In central Europe or in any country in Europe I visited dot is used to separate thousands and comma to mark decimal. If you want display partial of 1 when displaying price you use two - like one euro twenty four cents 1,24
If I want to type one million twenty four hundred thousands I type 1.240.000,00
In USA you would type 1,240,000.00
However internationally proper separation of big numbers is just leave space after every three digit.

From wiki:
In representing large numbers, English texts use commas (or spaces) to separate each group of three digits. This is almost always done for numbers of six or more digits, and optionally for five (or even four) digits. However, in much of Europe, Southern Africa and Latin America (and in South Africa) the comma is used as a decimal separator, equivalent to the decimal point. In addition, the comma may not be used for this purpose at all in some number systems, e.g. the SI writing style,[13] and a space may be used to separate every three digits instead.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comma


----------



## Claudie (Jul 4, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Since there are three zeroes after dot it mean 24 thousands. 24.000
> In central Europe or in any country in Europe I visited dot is used to separate thousands and comma to mark decimal. If you want display partial of 1 when displaying price you use two - like one euro twenty four cents 1,24
> If I want to type one million twenty four hundred thousands I type 1.240.000,00
> In USA you would type 1,240,000.00
> ...



I didn't know that. That could prove to be useful for me someday.


----------



## Reno Chris (Jul 9, 2011)

Always a fraudulent scammer out there and willing to steal your money day or night.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> In central Europe or in any country in Europe I visited dot is used to separate thousands and comma to mark decimal. If you want display partial of 1 when displaying price you use two - like one euro twenty four cents 1,24


A seller on ebay tried to get away with that some time ago.If memory serves he was selling gold plated pins.The auction was something like 10,123 oz. for @100. Of course I asked him if this meant just over ten ounces,or just over ten thousand ounces.You know the answer.
This guy thought it would be funny to list the weight of his pins to the 3rd decimal place.


----------

